# Informationen zum Trialforum - Erst lesen, dann posten



## Fabi (12. Juli 2009)

Hier findest Du Informationen zum Trialforum und FAQs (frequently asked questions = häufig gestellte Fragen).

Moderatoren dieses Forums sind ecols, Fabi, wodka_o und Marko.

*Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums*
Erfahrungsaustausch zwischen Trialern und denen, die es noch werden wollen.

Welche Fragen gehören hier her?
Eigentlich alles was man dem Thema Trial zuordnen kann, Tipps für Wettkämpfe, Sessions vereinbaren, Neues Material diskutieren, Reparaturhilfe usw...
Bitte überlegt erst, ob es sich wirklich um eine trialspezifische Frage handelt. Trial hat nichts mit Trail zu tun!
_Fragen die sich aber speziell mit Kaufberatung befassen, sind im entsprechenden Forum Trial-Kaufberatung zu diskutieren. Falsch plazierte Themen werden kommentarlos verschoben oder gelöscht.  _

Wir bitten euch außerdem, vor einer Anfrage die Suchfunktion des Forums, die FAQs und/oder das Trial-Wiki zu benutzen, um das mehrfache Stellen der selben Frage zu vermeiden.

*Wie wird sich hier benommen? / Was wird nicht geduldet?*
Es gelten die Verhaltensregeln von mtb-news.de
Kurz und knapp zusammengefasst:
-Keine Themen doppelt beginnen
-Beiträge sauber halten
-Keine Angriffe gegenüber anderen Forenmitgliedern
-Kein Spam, keine unautorisierte Werbung

*Oft gestellte Fragen (FAQs)*

Wo gibt es Trialparts und Kompletträder zu kaufen?
Hersteller von Trial-Rahmen und -Komponenten
 Bremsflanken anflexen

Themen, die "Verkaufe", "Suche" oder "Galerie" anschneiden bitte in die entsprechenden Threads posten! Videos bitte in das eigens hierfür eingerichtete Unterforum posten.
Alles andere wird ebenfalls kommentarlos gelöscht! Dies ist eine Maßnahme der Übersichtlichkeit!

Verkaufe (Regeln im ersten Post lesen!)
 Suche 
 Videos 
 Bike Galerie 
Bilder von Fahrern und Fahrerei

Hast du Vorschläge zur Erweiterung dieser Liste, so schreibe ecols oder Fabi eine PM oder Mail.


----------

